# NEW HERE



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello everyone im new here and just trying to work out how to use these boards im due to start injection training on 28th march and then,my day 21 is on 29th march,which i start down regging 
any cycle buddies out there.


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Teardrop,
great to see you on here. I'm sure someone will be along to give you a link to some cycle buddies. Failing that, if you go back to the main message board page and scroll down to "Cycle buddies", click on that and then on the March/April thread, there will be lots of ladies doing their cycles at the same time as you. Not sure how you find which page has a thread with ladies from your clinic tho- one of the moderators may be able to guide you in the right direction. I'm at the Priory, and found that thread on the ICSI section- maybe if you look there, you might find your clinic. x
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi there teardrop,

Welcome to FF. Im not starting tx until april but just wanted to say hello  

You might wana have a look at the 'cycle buddy' thread, im sure there will be other ladies who are at the same time in their tx.

Take care


Tracey
xxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Polly - great minds think alike


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Teardrop

Hello and welcome to FF  

Good luck with your tx, hope your dreams come true.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Teardrop ~ welcome to FF 

Here's the link hun.......oh, just looking for the link and i see you've found them 

Welcome anyway......look forward to your posts,

Good luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi teardrop - welcome to ff - good luck with your next cycle  

x


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Treardrop

Welcome to FF this site is great and i'm sure you will find more than just a cycle buddy!

Good luck with your treatment and keep us all informed!

Love PoPs x


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Teardrop
                i just started me down reg jabs yesterday (14th) for our first cycle of ICSI, feel very nervous but also exited, seem 2 be doin o.k with injectin me self, quite pleased with meself coz i thought hubby mite have 2 do it 4 me, but it's not so bad.....if ur o.k with needles that is. i wish u all the best, an let me know how u get on.


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

thankyou load everyone for your warm welcomes   to you all.
   Hey niki how are you feeling so far doing the jabs,im so scared of the thought i think my DH will have to do mine.
Dose it hurt when injecting? 
best wishe to you with the rest of your treatment,i`ll let you all know when i start.
big big hugs


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Teardrop
                  Cheers for ur reply, i'm feelin really well....i think, keep expecting 2 feel a change, but none so far. i'm finding the jabs fine 2 give meself, they don't hurt if u grab a little roll of skin b 4 buttin in the needle like the nurse showed me, todays was easier doin at home, than yesterday infront of the nurse, was shakin  good luck 2 u 2.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF Teardrop 
(love your username by the way)

I hope you cycle goes well well done on doing your Injections 
and I am glad you found the links too - If you need any more help give me or Lizzy B a shout

Wishing you  & 


~Dizzi~


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

again,thanks once again you lot are great  i hope to be recieving my drugs for the treatment soon,and looking forwards to be starting.
   
teardrop
xxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

everyone just a quick question,where are you all getting those pretty banner sign things on your posts from
im just getting to grips on how to type a message   and how do you change the font sizes?
thanks 
  

teardrop
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok the banners on the bottom of the posts are easy - click on one youve seen and you like - it will take you to the website to make your own!

and making text larger 
when typing a reply or PM there is a row of box's the one with the A and an arrrow pointing up and down is the button to click then put you text in the middle 
An example

*****  (not exact)

***** (exact)

play around with the buttons and preveiw before posting - 

~Dizzi~


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello Dizzi 
Thanks for the info im just such an  its alot to get use to,but i seem to have crack it.

 to you.

luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

WELCOME ABOARD TEARDROP!!!

So good to have you here my very very good friend!!!!

Enjoy all your new friends you'll make here, everyone is FANTASTIC!!!!

Speak to you soon Hunny

Jen
x


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

hello jen  you found me here,how are you?

my ivf drugs are arriving on tues i hope!  
your right everone here is [size=17pt]  greati love it here already 

big big hugs
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

well done - you sure have cracked it!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi teardrop and welcome to ff

Good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

everyone,
another question for you experts out there  ive gone to the site to get a banner like kate,and dizzi got.  

when i do all thats asked to do it gives you 3 options to cut and paste which one do you do

then when do you cut and paste it to??  i am  

I thought i was getting the hang of this Best wishes to all you lovely people
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ok see where youve put your signature info  (in your profile )
thats where you copy the code to - uses the bb code.

hope this helps

~Dizzi~


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Dizzi 

Thank you hun,your so kind,
ive done it  gosh these things sure do take time to learn.
Hope your ok?

tons of 

luv
teardrp
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done - Looks like your a PRO now 

Have you found the Girl and boy talk board?

Lots of fun and friends to be found on there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,1.0.html

~Dizzi~


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks dizzie  your a star,
i`ll come a bit later to check it out  
big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------

